# NCEES Record Creation For someone with a Bachelor degree from oversees



## Almikik (Jun 17, 2010)

Dear Fellows -

I have some questions regarding the NCEES Record creation that I need help with. First of all, I have a Bachelor degree from oversees, so I had to send my transcripts for evaluation (which I already did). The results of the evaluation came with some deficiencies (I don't have 16 credit hours of humanities courses). We didn’t have to study humanities or social science courses to get a Bachelor degree. So, would this be an issue when I submit my records for review?

Do you get credit if you have a Masters degree? And, how many years of experience are required to establish the record?

I have a Bachelor from oversees, Masters from US, and 3.5 years of experience plus my PE.

I would appreciate your inputs.


----------



## pelaw (Jun 17, 2010)

Depends on the state. Call the board to find out. For example, I can tell you from reading the meeting minutes of the Florida Board of Engineers that you will have to go back to school to complete humanities. They will check the coursework in detail. As far as your masters degree, I believe that entitles you to reduced, 3-year work experience.


----------



## Almikik (Jun 22, 2010)

pelaw said:


> Depends on the state. Call the board to find out. For example, I can tell you from reading the meeting minutes of the Florida Board of Engineers that you will have to go back to school to complete humanities. They will check the coursework in detail. As far as your masters degree, I believe that entitles you to reduced, 3-year work experience.


Thanks Pelaw for your feedback. So, if I want to be licensed in FL I have to go back to school! Is there anyway one could take those humanities online?

I checked with PA board, and they told me they can't answer this question unless they have my full application, because it is different from applicant to another.

Aaaah what a world!


----------

